# Καινούργια ιστοσελίδα για μεταφράσεις



## translations (Jul 10, 2013)

[Message deleted]


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 10, 2013)

Αυτή η ανακοίνωση (ή μάλλον η διαφημισούλα), νομίζω θα ταίριαζε καλύτερα στην ενότητα News and announcements, έτσι δεν είναι; 
Οι συντονιστές βέβαια θα ξέρουν καλύτερα.


----------



## Philip (Jul 10, 2013)

Χμ, δεν είναι και καλός οιωνός το ότι είναι ελαφρώς μπερδεμένη η γραμματική και στα αγγλικά και στα ελληνικά στην σελίδα τους.
Επίσης δεν δίνουν καμιά συγκεκριμένη πληροφορία για το ποιοι είναι και πού βρίσκονται. 

ΥΓ Έψαξα μερικές άλλες γλώσσες - γερμανικά, γαλλικά και ισπανικά είναι coming soon. Ρωσικά και ολλανδικά είναι well, this is embarrassing. Μήπως αρχίζουν μόνο με αγγλικά και ελληνικά;

Καλή η πρόθεση, αλλά θέλει δουλειά ακόμα!


----------



## erenta (Jul 11, 2013)

Μα, είναι δυνατόν να ξεκινάς δουλειά στη μετάφραση και η πρώτη σελίδα του σάιτ σου να έχει ορθογραφικά λάθη;
Αναρωτιέμαι, αλλά τι να κάνεις!

Καλημέρα
Μερέντα


----------



## nickel (Jul 11, 2013)

Σύμφωνα με τη θέση της Λεξιλογίας που υπάρχει στο faq:

*Surprisingly, we do not approve of spam.*
The forum does not disapprove of links to personal blogs or web sites when they are added by active members who have already made their contribution to the community and may even turn a blind eye to the odd misbehaviour. We do not, however, take kindly to new members who obviously subscribe solely in order to add an advertisement or a link to a controversial web page whose content would not normally fall within the linguistic interests of the forum’s members. Such messages may well be considered as spam and moderators will erase links or even entire messages and will even go as far as to ban spamming members for indeterminate periods of time.

Εκτός των άλλων...


----------

